# ZU Audio speakers



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Just curious if anyone has heard, or even knows anything about ZU Audio speakers? They are basically in my backyard, so I may have to go check them out when I have a minute. 

Looks like these are a bit different than most speakers in that they do not use a crossover. http://www.zuaudio.com/


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

60 Money back guarantee... you could give them a try and let us all know how they compare to others you've heard. 

Are they very expensive?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

A bit,... the small monitors (Tone) are $1700, the towers (Druid) are $2800, the Flagship towers (Definition) are about $9000 :raped: and the subs are $2500 and $1500. So, no, I'm not gonna give 'em a 60 day trial,... but I may stop by their shop and have a listen.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ouch!


----------

